# Boston Acoutics VR2 VRC VRX



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

While waiting on the SVS MTS-01 speakers (a few months out) I've decided to run through some speakers, not without cost obviously because reselling them I always come up short. I'm trying to stay within the $1000 or less range for a 5 speaker setup, L/C/R and surrounds.

I currently have the SVS SBS-01 setup, and for the money, these are hard to beat. Highly recommended for small rooms like mine (11.5' W x 19.5' L x 8' H = 1800ft^3). These are my reference speakers, so to speak. I have been extremely impressed with these for their size... even in our great room they faired well, but might be a tad on the shy side for the larger rooms. When Walter, Rodny and myself installed my Dual SS RL-p15 Behemoth sub, we pushed these SBS-01 speakers hard and never seemed to be able to reach their limit. I had been running these off my Earthquake Cinenova Grande amp (300wpc) which is no longer in my setup, but am now using my Yamaha RX-V1700 receiver. I must say they sound the best they've sounded thus far. 

I've tried the JBL Northridge setup with the E90s and EC35, using the SBS-01 speakers as surrounds, and again, for the money, they are very good speakers. They started out a little bright and maybe a tad harsh, but after several hours of break in, they mellowed out satisfactory to me while using the Earthquake amp. I have no final complaints with these and would recommend them as well. You get a lot of speaker for the money. They appear to be liked very well and if you are budget minded you will not go wrong with these.

I was going to try out the Ascends but managed to snag a great deal on some new Boston VR2's, a VRC center and a pair of VRX surrounds for well under my $1000 limit.

Your experiences and comments about these are appreciated.




























I might be able to grab an older VR920 center for about $300, but I want to wait and see what the VRC will do in my small room.


----------



## MACCA350 (Apr 25, 2006)

I had an audition of this exact setup, very nice smooth sound. I picked them over the krix Lyrix Gold that were in the comparison. Have you had a listen to them yet?

cheers


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I've heard Bostons on a couple of occasions, but not this exact setup. Unfortunately I don't get to audition too many speakers I buy. As a matter of fact, I've yet to audition a speaker before I've bought one.... :scratch: I'm not sure if that means I'm brave or stupid... maybe both!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Sonnie,

I've had the smaller Boston Acoustic Monitors (L&R) for over 10 years (Don't remember the model),and they still sound sweet and smooth..
They've been hammered to death over the years, have never failed, and still amaze me at the power they can handle for a small speaker..

If the newer models are just as good, then you couldn't go wrong with them...


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

The clarity, dynamics, and very large soundstage is what really sold me on the Boston VR line compared to other speakers. Hope they work out for you :T


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

So when are these arriving?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hopefully any day.... just waiting for the shipment. :jiggy:


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Any updates?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... got the L/R/C in, but the surrounds were back ordered. All I've done so far is watch a few movies and all seems in order... no time for serious music listening yet. For a real comparison I'll have to listen to some David Gilmour and Eagles in concert.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

updates!!!:waiting::waiting::bigsmile:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Thus far I've only had time to watch a few movies and all has been fine. I need time to watch a few DVD concerts to really be able to tell much about them. I've had too much going on over the last couple of months to take time to really listen. :huh:


----------

